
Technology is not the solution - abeaclark
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/technology-solution-abe-clark
======
krasa
Messaging is a trivial example compared to what is currently going on in
blockchain.

~~~
fancyfinancier
Agree. People are forcing blockchain technology into places where it’s not
actually helpful. Will be interesting to watch as many of these coins bust
when they find their ideas look better on whitepapers than in real life.

